# Hanging 6 Slot Bags?



## kyle&amp;nelli (Mar 20, 2009)

Those of you that hang decoy bags, how do you do it? What do you use for hooks? Would you do it different if you could redo it now?

Ive got a 7x14 Haulmark that I would like to hang my 6 slot bags in and im looking for different ideas. Pictures would be great.

Thanks for the help


----------



## clint_hay (Aug 25, 2010)

Not to shoot your idea down, but hanging bags, and 6 slot bags in general are not great on savi g space in your trailer. If you run FF decoys, single slot your Dekes in nylon laundry bags and stack them on top of each other.


----------



## Quackattack27 (Aug 20, 2012)

I hang mine in single bags take a threaded eye bolt I think I used 3/8th and across the ribs in the roof I drilled two holes 1ft from center each way and hang 6 dekes from each eye bolt on carbiner clips works fine slide your layouts underneath and still have plenty room for 4doz fullbodie mallards in 12 slot bags in the back


----------

